# Verizon Galaxy Nexus Upgrade...Any good options?



## nick2585 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have a Verizon Galaxy Nexus Upgrade and I am looking for a Nexus experience on Verizon. I am thinking the Moto X might be the closest thing but I am concerned that the bootloader is locked because we know Verizon isn't going to update the phone. I have been fine flashing the newest ROMs on my Verizon GNex and have been pleased with the speed that the newest version of Android comes out for it (within a few days). Do you guys think the Moto X will have this kind of support and speedy ROM releases? Are they any other options for me? (I can't switch carriers since I get service through work). Thanks!


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

HTC ONE


----------



## hulk2 (Sep 17, 2011)

Sg4 is what I changed too its been getting good support so far Verizon looked the HTC one down again but the s4 can b unlock as of now 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## hellsbells (Jun 12, 2011)

hulk2 said:


> Sg4 is what I changed too its been getting good support so far Verizon looked the HTC one down again but the s4 can b unlock as of now
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 4


Only if you get one with the mdk version on it. Me7 can be rooted but no custom recovery or roms yet. Love my s4.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> I have a Verizon Galaxy Nexus Upgrade and I am looking for a Nexus experience on Verizon. I


Verizon is the wrong carrier for that. One sticks with Verizon for other reasons than a "Nexus Experience." Even Verizon knows that.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

So ...how do I get abnexus with unlimited data and ....at least 32gig?


yarly said:


> Verizon is the wrong carrier for that. One sticks with Verizon for other reasons than a "Nexus Experience." Even Verizon knows that.





nick2585 said:


> I have a Verizon Galaxy Nexus Upgrade and I am looking for a Nexus experience on Verizon. I am thinking the Moto X might be the closest thing but I am concerned that the bootloader is locked because we know Verizon isn't going to update the phone. I have been fine flashing the newest ROMs on my Verizon GNex and have been pleased with the speed that the newest version of Android comes out for it (within a few days). Do you guys think the Moto X will have this kind of support and speedy ROM releases? Are they any other options for me? (I can't switch carriers since I get service through work). Thanks!


----------



## corywf (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as well. I'm looking at the Moto X and HTC One. Not sure I like how big the One is and the X seems closer to stock android. I'll probably wait till the 32Gb version is available though.


----------



## rman18 (Jan 13, 2012)

chefb said:


> So ...how do I get abnexus with unlimited data and ....at least 32gig?


T-Mobile


----------



## axemred (Dec 10, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you. I have a GNex and an upgrade. I'm also somewhat stuck on Verizon. I'm part of a 5 person family plan where 3 of the people are happy with Verizon, and our contracts all end at different times over the course of the next year. I could probably raise a stink and insist we go to AT&T, but it would cause a lot of drama. And if anyone had problems with AT&T after the switch, I would never hear the end of it. Anyway...

From what I can tell, none of the modern phones offered by Verizon have an unlockable bootloader, and there is no indication that any will be unlocked in the future. If an unlockable bootloader is absolutely critical for you, a Moto X developer edition should be coming out soon. But since most people don't have the developer edition, I'm not sure how lively of dev community it will have. Besides that, I looked at these phones:

HTC One

Samsung Galaxy S4

Droid Maxx

Moto X

I'm leaning towards the Droid and Moto X since both run close to vanilla Android. The Moto X supposedly comes out on Thursday. My advice is, decide which features are most important to you... size, comfort, software, battery life, storage, screen, etc. Then go to the Verizon store on Thursday or later and look at each phone. Compare them based on what's important to you. Then choose one.


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

I saw for the S4 there's a port for the GPE software from the GSM variant. Maybe will be the case for the HTC One as well


----------



## jimmyt (Jun 12, 2011)

I am in the same boat as you all.. my only advantage is the company pays for it and our corporate contact has a 30 day return policy - so I get to test  My gnex is beat to hell and back but its still ticking.

I have a MAXX being delivered tomorrow, so I figure I will start there and try the X, One and then G2.. that should get me thru the end of the year to see whats around the corner.

I am also looking at ATT for the company as they are being very competitive on the rates - to the point where we are getting all devices swapped out for free and it saves us about $2,500 a year - but then again, if we make the switch and people are unhappy it will not have been worth it.

damn you verizon!



axemred said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. I have a GNex and an upgrade. I'm also somewhat stuck on Verizon. I'm part of a 5 person family plan where 3 of the people are happy with Verizon, and our contracts all end at different times over the course of the next year. I could probably raise a stink and insist we go to AT&T, but it would cause a lot of drama. And if anyone had problems with AT&T after the switch, I would never hear the end of it. Anyway..."


----------



## sic0048 (Jun 16, 2011)

chefb said:


> So ...how do I get abnexus with unlimited data and ....at least 32gig?


You cannot use the upgrade discount for a new phone and keep your unlimited data on Verizon - so this question is moot. You can keep your unlimited data by either bringing a compatible phone to Verizon and have it activated, or by buying a full retail priced phone from Verizon. But the OP was specifically talking about using an upgrade, so they obviously are not concerned about a grandfathered unlimited plan.


----------



## nick2585 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I am going to see if I can get a Moto X dev edition. I am still worried about getting the newest Google updates as I did on my gnex (no thanks to Verizon) via ROMs such as Shiny and JDX. Is the code for the Google OS updates going to be given to devs as it was for the gnex on Verizon?


----------



## Fault (Dec 18, 2011)

Id wait for the Galaxy Note 3 personally


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

If you're at all worried about android updates, I can't imagine why the moto x would end up differently than the galaxy nexus. What would Verizon's motivation be?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

AuroEdge said:


> If you're at all worried about android updates, I can't imagine why the moto x would end up differently than the galaxy nexus. What would Verizon's motivation be?


It's not a Nexus device and there is a difference. Verizon only supplies radio firmware for the Nexus, everything else you can get yourself from Google via the AOSP repository the same day a new version of Android comes out and their site with the factory images. Will you be able to do the same with the Moto X? Nope.

Some just presume it (sort of) is like a Nexus device because it's mostly stock (but not 100%) and a subsidiary (but independently run) of Google makes it. It's no more likely (or less likely) to get updates than the HTC One or Galaxy S4 on Verizon.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Motorola has been pretty good about keeping their devices up-to-date ever since they toned down blur. Compared to other OEMs they're at least on the level of Samsung which despite some people raging about a worthless 4.2.x is the best manufacturer in this regard. I don't see how the Moto X would be any different but as mr yarly said a nexus this is not.


----------



## parkson (Jan 3, 2012)

Fault said:


> Id wait for the Galaxy Note 3 personally


It's discouraging to see how the Note 2 doesn't really have as much dev activity (choices and options) with which most nexus users have been spoiled

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tkuligowski (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. I want a new phone but even if you buy a Dev edition will there even be a community comparable to Nexus? Seems like your better off buying the regular version and having limited options, but a bigger Dev community.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sic0048 (Jun 16, 2011)

There are no compelling options with Verizon at this point in time. Everything has an unlockable boot loader which is a deal breaker for me. I suspect it is a deal breaker for anyone else coming from a Galaxy Nexus too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## masully84 (Jul 17, 2012)

I was going to get the Moto X but I changed my mind and bought a rooted S4 off swappa


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Why has no one mentioned the Nexus 5??? It will likely be unveiled in October, and it will be a beast.


----------



## tkuligowski (Jun 22, 2012)

Siciliano said:


> Why has no one mentioned the Nexus 5??? It will likely be unveiled in October, and it will be a beast.


Because we all have Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

[quote name='tkuligowski' timestamp='1378173698' post='1426786']Because we all have Verizon.

Yeah but isn't there a chance Verizon will pick it up? They picked up the Gnex after all...


----------



## tkuligowski (Jun 22, 2012)

Siciliano said:


> Because we all have Verizon.
> 
> Yeah but isn't there a chance Verizon will pick it up? They picked up the Gnex after all...


Highly doubt that. The GNex on Verizon was a disaster as far as Google is concerned. I would love to get another Verizon Nexus.. Slow updates or not but it won't happen. The Nexus 4 didn't come to Verizon and the new one won't either.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

so i held a Moto X at verizon today. its nice and all but i have to say the phone is noticeably smaller. i mean, almost hard to hold small, and i have small hands too. i dunno, might have to look elsewhere to replace my aging gnex.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Verizon getting whatever Nexus comes next is about as likely as an Ivy League School winning the BCS Championship this year (or any year for that matter). Not saying it couldn't happen, but don't place any bets on it. I'll either be leaving Verizon when my contract is up or keep my plan for a while by making my GNexus into a permanent tethering device and then switching to t-mobile for daily usage.


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

PhilD said:


> so i held a Moto X at verizon today. its nice and all but i have to say the phone is noticeably smaller. i mean, almost hard to hold small, and i have small hands too. i dunno, might have to look elsewhere to replace my aging gnex.


Moto X is a joke. This late in the game the specs are lacking, the hype was too great, and over-all it is a huge let down. I wouldn't even take a Moto X if it was given to me for free. Get an S4 (or s5) or an HTC One OR a Droid Maxx..


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

"



BlackDobe said:


> Moto X is a joke. This late in the game the specs are lacking, the hype was too great, and over-all it is a huge let down. I wouldn't even take a Moto X if it was given to me for free. Get an S4 (or s5) or an HTC One OR a Droid Maxx..


"

thanks, but my last "Motorola" phone was a Bionic, you couldn't pay me to take another Motorola phone 

if I can't get another nexus on VZW, then i'll only consider a developer version. right now, the Moto X and S4 are the only options...and I don't think I'm ready to give up my customizable navbar just yet.


----------



## mfdemicco (Jan 4, 2012)

I think the GN was a disaster for Verizon as well. It was supposedly the most returned phone. It had to be a money loser for them. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## yawdapaah (Jun 15, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> Moto X is a joke. This late in the game the specs are lacking, the hype was too great, and over-all it is a huge let down. I wouldn't even take a Moto X if it was given to me for free. Get an S4 (or s5) or an HTC One OR a Droid Maxx..


Wait why is a Droid Maxx in that list when the only difference between the two are the .3" extra screen size and the battery? Moto X specs are fine and I, for one, am tired of the massive phones the manufacturers want to push (I don't have small hands btw).

I'd buy the Droid Mini (over the Moto X if there was a chance of active development on it. Next phone I buy will have to be smaller than the GNex.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

mfdemicco said:


> And with all the bells and whistles in the Moto X, I can't see all of that working with stock AOSP. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4
> 
> And for Verizon as well. It was supposedly the most returned phone. It had to be a money loser for them. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


I'm not surprised, really. Stock, right out of the box, it had the worst battery life of anything I've ever seen. It ate through battery like it was its job. I was lucky to get 6 hours out of it, while barely touching my phone. It really shouldn't have been released in the state it was in, IMO. The only reason it was as popular as it was is because it was a Nexus device.

But I agree with everyone else, the chances of Verizon getting another Nexus device are slim to none, and I think I just saw slim sneaking out the back. I'm in kind of a holding pattern here myself, because I want to go to a new carrier that isn't so openly hostile to the modding community, and that has a better selection of devices, but I don't want to give up my unlimited data.


----------



## Kilarican (Jul 3, 2012)

droid ultra?any feed back as of coming from gnex to ultra?


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Kilarican said:


> droid ultra?any feed back as of coming from gnex to ultra?


Isn't the Ultra basically the X with a different name?


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

yawdapaah said:


> Wait why is a Droid Maxx in that list when the only difference between the two are the .3" extra screen size and the battery? Moto X specs are fine and I, for one, am tired of the massive phones the manufacturers want to push (I don't have small hands btw).
> 
> I'd buy the Droid Mini (over the Moto X if there was a chance of active development on it. Next phone I buy will have to be smaller than the GNex.


It's there for those two exact reasons. The Maxx also comes with wireless charging which has it's benefits. Coming from a Samsung phone I am looking for better battery life & to keep the same amount of storage on my device. Also, historically, Moto has bad better radios when compared to Sammy or HTC and I'm tired of being in the car with my gf where she gets full 4G on her HTC One while I have no reception at all. I rarely take pictures or video so the pixels don't mean anything to me nor does size & shape. I'd prefer to have something a little heavier as well so I don't feel like I'm carrying around a piece of plastic junk. Don't get me wrong - I like my GNex which is why I let the lady take the upgrade this iteration (and I'm waiting for something that really turns my head) but as far as the Moto X.. huge let down. I'd go HTC One or S4 (Maxx maybe)... or I'd wait.


----------



## tkuligowski (Jun 22, 2012)

sfreemanoh said:


> droid ultra?any feed back as of coming from gnex to ultra?
> 
> Isn't the Ultra basically the X with a different name?


Other then the bigger screen, glossy back, and bulky build, yes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## yawdapaah (Jun 15, 2011)

BlackDobe said:


> It's there for those two exact reasons. The Maxx also comes with wireless charging which has it's benefits. Coming from a Samsung phone I am looking for better battery life & to keep the same amount of storage on my device. Also, historically, Moto has bad better radios when compared to Sammy or HTC and I'm tired of being in the car with my gf where she gets full 4G on her HTC One while I have no reception at all. I rarely take pictures or video so the pixels don't mean anything to me nor does size & shape. I'd prefer to have something a little heavier as well so I don't feel like I'm carrying around a piece of plastic junk. Don't get me wrong - I like my GNex which is why I let the lady take the upgrade this iteration (and I'm waiting for something that really turns my head) but as far as the Moto X.. huge let down. I'd go HTC One or S4 (Maxx maybe)... or I'd wait.


I can relate. Poor signal, large size, and maybe bad GPS are the reasons I'm ready to leave the GNex. Moto X has everything I'm looking for in a phone; Moto radios, good battery, slim/small form factor, relatively small screen, good specs.

Battery life on the Maxx is tempting but I can't go back to SBF'ing Motos after using a GNex. I, sometimes, find it hard to use the GNex with one hand; I really don't want S4 and One.

Edit: About storage, I'm looking at the GNex and there's 17GB+ free and the largest folders are Goomanager and Nandroid folders.


----------



## Siciliano (Aug 30, 2011)

Well if the N5 isn't coming to Big Red, I'm most likely getting the Note 3. *Possibly* the LG G2, not sure...


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

yawdapaah said:


> ...but I can't go back to SBF'ing Motos after using a GNex.


quote above
------------

amen to that brother, neither will I


----------



## tkuligowski (Jun 22, 2012)

PhilD said:


> quote above
> ------------
> 
> amen to that brother, neither will I


I 3rd this notion. The good ole days of sbf'ing my X2 were...well..not good days.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MoNsTeReNeRgY22 (Sep 25, 2011)

Siciliano said:


> Well if the N5 isn't coming to Big Red, I'm most likely getting the Note 3. *Possibly* the LG G2, not sure...


Thats the exact boat Im in... Since I just read the G2 will be out a week from today on Verizon, Im gonna check it out and judge from there. Also if verizon doesnt release the note3 for a month or 2, ill jump on the g2


----------



## zor (Jul 13, 2011)

tkuligowski said:


> I 3rd this notion. The good ole days of sbf'ing my X2 were...well..not good days. Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


For me it was the Droid 2 Global. I will never buy another moto phone


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

It's not like SBF'ing was exactly hard though. Granted, it took 10-15 minutes (on my DX at least), but all but like 1 minute of that was hands-off. However, doing it each time I wanted to switch from a 2nd-init ROM to a non-2nd-init ROM was annoying.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ahh yes sbfing.... Had a droid 2 global and a droid x. Motorola makes awesome radios.. Downside they also make awesome bootloaders.


----------



## yawdapaah (Jun 15, 2011)

Moto X Dev edition 



sfreemanoh said:


> It's not like SBF'ing was exactly hard though. Granted, it took 10-15 minutes (on my DX at least), but all but like 1 minute of that was hands-off. However, doing it each time I wanted to switch from a 2nd-init ROM to a non-2nd-init ROM was annoying.





DR3W5K1 said:


> Ahh yes sbfing.... Had a droid 2 global and a droid x. Motorola makes awesome radios.. Downside they also make awesome bootloaders.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

yawdapaah said:


> Moto X Dev edition


If I was going to pay that much for a dev edition (which I may end up doing), I would more likely get the Maxx for $50 more. Significantly more battery life, more storage, and a larger screen? Yes please.


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> If I was going to pay that much for a dev edition (which I may end up doing), I would more likely get the Maxx for $50 more. Significantly more battery life, more storage, and a larger screen? Yes please.


but they don't offer a dev edition of the maxx, they're ll locked down in typical moto style


----------



## Devator22 (Dec 26, 2011)

T-Mobile has a pretty sweet unlimited data and text prepaid plan. $50 a month.

Sent from my Xenon G-nex via tapatalk


----------



## binglejellsx2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Devator22 said:


> T-Mobile has a pretty sweet unlimited data and text prepaid plan. $50 a month.
> 
> Sent from my Xenon G-nex via tapatalk


I was able to lock down the $30 plan after I jumped on the 16GB N4 sale. I'm only trying out T-Mo while still rocking the VZW GNex, and this N4 was at the right price to test the waters.

There's give and take with the data signal, but the fact that I'm getting LTE with the N4 in most places I have VZW LTE is pretty impressive considering the N4 doesn't have the antenna for it. Even though I have about 6mo on my contract, I'm thinking of terminating VZW and "upgrading" to T-Mo prepaid full-time. I'm on grandfathered unlimited LTE, so this is a tough cookie to chew.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Everyone that is canceling Verizon due to the fact that an upcoming nexus device is nowhere to be found.

Can you please give the finger to Verizon and download obscene amounts of data before you cancel?

It would be much appreciated.

Sent from a pissed off vzw gnex owner


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

The NEXUS 5 will be coming soon, and WILL be coming to Verizon....

http://www.ibtimes.com/nexus-5-release-date-coming-device-reportedly-spotted-fcc-filing-stealth-android-44-kitkat-1403234

Note the CDMA & LTE 4. Verizon compatible!

For what's is worth, my son upgraded from a Razr to the Moto X. All the reviews are correct, this phone is much better than a sum of its specs. The phone is wickedly quick and he is pulling 4 hours of screen time from a single charge.


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

4 hours of screen time is pathetic.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

AdamNexus said:


> 4 hours of screen time is pathetic.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki mobile app


Depends on how long the device was on overall. I'm sure the Moto X can hit 6 hours from 100% to dead with the screen on but anything is better compared to the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

The reason I believe it won't be available on Verizon is the fact that band 13 LTE is left out... band 4 is VERY limited on Verizon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

prostang said:


> The NEXUS 5 will be coming soon, and WILL be coming to Verizon....
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.com/nexus-5-release-date-coming-device-reportedly-spotted-fcc-filing-stealth-android-44-kitkat-1403234
> 
> ...


The CDMA is Sprint's and the LTE is too limited for Verizon to offer the device. Not happening.


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

This was posted on another forum (a VZW forum no less)...



> I think that we will be able to get a Nexus on Verizon next year. The reason Nexus doesn't work well if because of the CDMA radio they have to put in there to handle voice and sms. But, when Verizon launches their VoLTE you will only have to put an LTE chip with the correct bands. Just like with the new Nexus 7 tablet (1 tablet, 3 different carrier options). Because of the deal they signed with the US government about the C block of spectrum they bought for their LTE network they have no choice in the matte,r it has to by law be completely open. So that means that when you get a phone and it has support for their LTE bands (bands 13 right now and later this year with the AWS bands band 4) you will be able to put in a SIM and it will work and they can not stop you from doing that. But, they have to flip the switch on the VoLTE. So when the flip the switch we will be able to do what AT&T and T-moble customers have been doing for a while buy an unlocked Nexus and plug in your SIM and you are good to go.


 This is from a user named "SoccerBurn55", just to give credit.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> But, when Verizon launches their VoLTE you will only have to put an LTE chip with the correct bands.


CDMA won't be going away anytime soon. Few more years at least. Lot of more rural places still lack LTE.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

yarly said:


> CDMA won't be going away anytime soon. Few more years at least. Lot of more rural places still lack LTE.


Losing CDMA actually concerns me unless VZW can improve their LTE drastically. At work (in a solid LTE area) I have to turn off LTE and use 3g only to get any kind of reliable data connection. This goes against everything I thought I knew about LTE but is definitely the case here.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

Verizon does what they want - it seems like every day some alleged violation of the C-block spectrum agreement is committed by Verizon, but nothing ever gets done about it.

This means either Verizon isn't actually committing any violations (loopholes perhaps?) or the agreement itself is nothing more than a piece of paper, with no real legal power. 

It's probably a combination of the two, but the bottom line (as I see it) is that Verizon can restrict whatever they want to and nobody's going to do anything about it.

Verizon clearly despises having devices with unlockable bootloaders using its network, and they will do whatever they can to keep them off.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

akellar said:


> Losing CDMA actually concerns me unless VZW can improve their LTE drastically. At work (in a solid LTE area) I have to turn off LTE and use 3g only to get any kind of reliable data connection. This goes against everything I thought I knew about LTE but is definitely the case here.


When they start going to higher frequencies (1700/2100 MHz AWS) for LTE it may (fingers crossed) help. 700mhz is probably a bit more susceptible to reflecting off the external materials many buildings use (which is kind of good/bad depending on if you're inside [bad] or outside [possibly good]) than 1900mhz CDMA. I do generally see my LTE signal drop some going indoors, but that's kind of anecdotal and nothing I can confirm. 700mhz should have longer range from the tower (theoretically), but I never noticed a difference overall.



skynet11 said:


> Verizon does what they want - it seems like every day some alleged violation of the C-block spectrum agreement is committed by Verizon, but nothing ever gets done about it. This means either Verizon isn't actually committing any violations (loopholes perhaps?) or the agreement itself is nothing more than a piece of paper, with no real legal power. It's probably a combination of the two, but the bottom line (as I see it) is that Verizon can restrict whatever they want to and nobody's going to do anything about it. Verizon clearly despises having devices with unlockable bootloaders using its network, and they will do whatever they can to keep them off.


There's a likely theory going around that Verizon is going to sell off all their 700mhz LTE within the next 2 years to avoid anymore headaches they receive with it. Also makes any possible litigation with them pretty moot if they're going that route as court proceedings are slow and by the time anything is done about it, they may not even own the frequency range in question.


----------



## skynet11 (Aug 2, 2011)

akellar said:


> The CDMA is Sprint's and the LTE is too limited for Verizon to offer the device. Not happening.


akellar is right guys - the FCC documents clearly show Sprint bands being supported with no evidence of any support for Verizon bands.

This looks like another AOSP binary scandal waiting to happen, due in no small part to the fact that Sprint doesn't own the rights to all of the IP involved with CDMA technology, which is why XDA members who don't know any better are still trying to petition Sprint to release the binaries for their version of the Galaxy Nexus.

It's out of Sprint's hands, and it will be again when the Now Network gets its own 2013 Nexus phone.

I bet JBQ is shouting "Yahoo!" right now because he won't have to deal with it


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

Based on the information, it looks like I will be trying for a phone that gets hacked again. Sigh.. more and more I just want to hold onto my galaxy nexus.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

I was close to pulling the trigger on a Moto X after voice in my first Galaxy Nexus died. But I don't want a contract or to lose unlimited data, so I picked up another used Galaxy Nexus.

I liked that the Moto X felt like a Nexus. But afer the headache of transferring data and my nandroid getting corrupted, I think I'm going back to something with removable storage next time. When I went from one Droid X to another, I popped in the micro SD from the old into the new and was back in business in less than 15 minutes.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## adamBomb (Sep 22, 2013)

Unfortunately I believe there is nothing for us Verizon users. I doubt the nexus 5 is going to be offered but I am holding out hope. Honestly if nothing works out I could see myself going iphone 6 when its released next summer. I love droid but I refuse to buy a non vanilla phone. I am stuck on verizon so I cannot change and since my whole family has the iphone, I would use facetime quite often (so wish it could come to droid).


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> I would use facetime quite often (so wish it could come to droid).


Skype. Apple does not make Android products and never will.


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

Is it worth experimenting with AT&T's new MNVO AIO Wireless? The reputation of the Sprint and T-Mobile networks is clear to me, but not AT&T's. Supposedly their coverage is much better than it used to be. That being said, there might finally be a real option for Verizon customers wanting a new Nexus phone.

Probably not though.


----------



## adamBomb (Sep 22, 2013)

yarly said:


> Skype. Apple does not make Android products and never will.


When you are dealing with technologically challenged people skype isnt that good of an option. From being never signed on to not remebering their username or password it just didnt work. I do use skype 24/7 for work and love it but my mom/wife/sister just dont get it lol. facetime is easy on the iphone because it goes through their phone number and i can toggle back and forth mid call - i use it on my ipad with them. i would love to see an android hack into it.


----------



## parkson (Jan 3, 2012)

Only thing annoying about Skype for Galaxy Nexus is having to use earphones for video calls. Can't figure out why voice for video will not play through phone speaker

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

parkson said:


> Only thing annoying about Skype for Galaxy Nexus is having to use earphones for video calls. Can't figure out why voice for video will not play through phone speaker
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


Are you sure it doesn't? I haven't used it in several months, but I know at one time voice worked over the speaker for video chats.


----------



## ray3rd4th (Oct 14, 2012)

Had to do it. Gave up my beloved Gnex for a LG G2. Freakin awesome phone !


----------



## parkson (Jan 3, 2012)

ray3rd4th said:


> Had to do it. Gave up my beloved Gnex for a LG G2. Freakin awesome phone !


Haven't taken a peek yet but how's the development side looking so far?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

Nexus 5 all the way. Its basically the G2 but with the suck taken out and pure Google added in. Not to mention it will probably be half the price of the G2. It's a no brainer to wait for Oct 14th

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## parkson (Jan 3, 2012)

impulse101 said:


> Nexus 5 all the way. Its basically the G2 but with the suck taken out and pure Google added in. Not to mention it will probably be half the price of the G2. It's a no brainer to wait for Oct 14th
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


The more I read about the N5 not coming to Verizon the less I wish to hear about it 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nycfin3st (Oct 14, 2011)

Note 3


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

nycfin3st said:


> Note 3


uummm, note 2 - it still has an unlockable boot loader


----------



## nycfin3st (Oct 14, 2011)

PhilD said:


> uummm, note 2 - it still has an unlockable boot loader


I wanted the newest and I was able to keep unlimited data so I'm very happy


----------



## PhilD (Aug 26, 2011)

nycfin3st said:


> I wanted the newest and I was able to keep unlimited data so I'm very happy


absolutely, the note 3 will be a great device, and keeping unlimited data is like the icing on the cake.

fwiw, i didn't actually mean to reply to your post, hit the wrong button, just mentioning to folks reading the thread who are crack flashers that note 2 is still open.


----------



## Joe92t (Dec 21, 2011)

I just want to say that I've had android since the very beginning. I had the T-Mobile G1 then I got a HTC Incredible, Droid X and now Galaxy Nexus and this is the best phone I have ever had period. I got it on launch day and the thing is still going strong zero problems whatsoever and the dev support is unreal.... Even for a 2 year old device I have no doubt whatsoever that we will get android 4.4 support via aftermarket and probably whatever is after that also! I have no need to switch right now because my phones running great so I hope to hold onto it for 1 more year and maybe get a galaxy S5 before setting this thing out to pasture, but its honestly been an amazing device 

I thought about the LG G2 for abit but the dev support just isn't there 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Gotta ask. How did you keep unlimited data?


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Gotta ask. How did you keep unlimited data?


There was a glitch in the Verizon online system that has since been patched.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

sefirosu said:


> Gotta ask. How did you keep unlimited data?





Mellen_hed said:


> There was a glitch in the Verizon online system that has since been patched.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using RootzWiki mobile app


The other way is just to pay full price for the phone and then activate it.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

impulse101 said:


> Nexus 5 all the way. Its basically the G2 but with the suck taken out and pure Google added in. Not to mention it will probably be half the price of the G2. It's a no brainer to wait for Oct 14th
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 4


Sure, if you want to switch carriers. Chances are extremely slim (basically non-existent) that Verizon will ever get another Nexus. At least not while it's a CDMA network.


----------



## adamBomb (Sep 22, 2013)

Joe92t said:


> I just want to say that I've had android since the very beginning. I had the T-Mobile G1 then I got a HTC Incredible, Droid X and now Galaxy Nexus and this is the best phone I have ever had period. I got it on launch day and the thing is still going strong zero problems whatsoever and the dev support is unreal.... Even for a 2 year old device I have no doubt whatsoever that we will get android 4.4 support via aftermarket and probably whatever is after that also! I have no need to switch right now because my phones running great so I hope to hold onto it for 1 more year and maybe get a galaxy S5 before setting this thing out to pasture, but its honestly been an amazing device I thought about the LG G2 for abit but the dev support just isn't there Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


im keeping my gnex for the time being as well. honestly the thing runs super fast so I cant see how more ram/processor power is going to help the phone at all. My wife's iphone 5s is faster than all of the droid line up (on paper) and I cant tell a difference between that and my gnex. only issues i have with the gnex are battery drain and the cam is only 5mp. i dont think the new phones actually perform any better except in those areas. I will however get a nexus 5 if it comes to verizon and i can buy off contract for less than $300. Considering that it is probably not happening I am sticking with my gnex until I see a really good reason to upgrade. that and i am keeping unlimited data. I had a OG droid before this and a few months before the gnex came out it was starting to get noticeably laggy even with wipe and restores but with the gnex I do not experience that at all so i do not see the reason to upgrade. maybe phones have just hit that point where the hardware can handle updates for more than 2 years.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

> My wife's iphone 5s is faster than all of the droid line up (on paper) and I cant tell a difference between that and my gnex.


There's a huge difference in touchscreen and app responsiveness when comparing Android to iOS. However, one has to actually be aware of it and what to look for in order to notice it. I know people I consider intelligent totally being unaware of it, because they're just used to the latency (lag) and consider it to be normal for the device's operation. One of those cases was even something super obvious (to me at least) of not seeing the lag when using a touch designed interface on a web page.

Mostly not seeing the lag difference is from not being aware of what to look for when trying to gauge the latency between two devices on a qualitative level. It's not the easiest thing to explain over the internet without both devices in front of you and the person one is explaining it to right next to them though. However, the latency gap has been measured quantitatively to sort of help a little.

I guess if I can make any sort of comparison to it, it's like listening to music and not realizing that every musician makes a few mistakes every now and then when performing and subsequently not being able to point out those mistakes. Over time and with experience (or in the case of Android, newer devices), those mistakes happen less often and become less noticeable to the typical listener, but they still happen if one knows what to listen for.

However, I don't use an Android phone as my daily device because of its responsiveness, performance or (lack of) natively built apps that do not require a memory garbage collector that likes to run right when I'm doing something useful causing a slight stutter.

Incidentally, much of the latency woes of Java and the Java Virtual Machine on the desktop were done away with in most cases by increasing the amount of memory the Java Virtual Machine was allocated so it would wait longer to free memory and actively being able to store more in memory as well. When memory gets freed can be controlled sometimes, but not always for app developers that are unaware of how to do that or if the system is running out of memory. If Android is still relying on the Dalvik Virtual Machine for parts of the Android OS and for apps in a few years (god forbid), then things might improve with significant RAM increases.


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone see this? Hope it's true.

http://m.gsmarena.com/nexus_5_service_manual_leaks_confirms_most_key_specs-news-6917.php


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

HTC ONE is the only option in all reality. S4 is more sluggish and audio quality sucks. No in all reality it depends on what it important to you. I'm actually coming from a One not by choice. I still have my GNEX from years ago and need to sell my one for money. It was the best phone I've ever used. The S4 seemed bad overall to me. But to each their own.


----------



## sofly (Sep 1, 2012)

Joe92t said:


> I just want to say that I've had android since the very beginning. I had the T-Mobile G1 then I got a HTC Incredible, Droid X and now Galaxy Nexus and this is the best phone I have ever had period. I got it on launch day and the thing is still going strong zero problems whatsoever and the dev support is unreal.... Even for a 2 year old device I have no doubt whatsoever that we will get android 4.4 support via aftermarket and probably whatever is after that also! I have no need to switch right now because my phones running great so I hope to hold onto it for 1 more year and maybe get a galaxy S5 before setting this thing out to pasture, but its honestly been an amazing device I thought about the LG G2 for abit but the dev support just isn't there Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


This.


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

I guess these would've been okay options


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> HTC ONE is the only option in all reality. S4 is more sluggish and audio quality sucks. No in all reality it depends on what it important to you. I'm actually coming from a One not by choice. I still have my GNEX from years ago and need to sell my one for money. It was the best phone I've ever used. The S4 seemed bad overall to me. But to each their own.


The phone isn't even 2 years old. How many years did you have it?


----------

